# We're all going to die (very soon)



## slim6y (Sep 9, 2008)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=627666

I'm not into particle physics - but - if we do ever invent time travel this time when the LHC is fired (this could possibly invent time travel from the future) the furthest back we'll be able to go is to the day the beam is first fired.

Ahhh, it's all polly flobbin - god invented the earth and the universe and did so in 7 days.


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 9, 2008)

Luckilly I have spent 6.6 billion on a spaceship to escape the inevitable black hole that was the earth.
Scientists warned of a possibility of the atmosphere setting alight and destroying the planet, before they tested the first nuclear based weapon, they still tested it though....


----------



## Rocky (Sep 9, 2008)

This was on enough rope last night


----------



## slim6y (Sep 9, 2008)

What did they say on Enough Rope Rocky?


----------



## Emzie (Sep 9, 2008)

i guess everyone's partners are going to get lucky tonight


----------



## falconboy (Sep 9, 2008)

Emzie said:


> i guess everyone's partners are going to get lucky tonight



A big bang before the big bang? :lol:


----------



## Forensick (Sep 9, 2008)

slim, you forgot to mention that he only did it 7000 years ago too


----------



## slim6y (Sep 9, 2008)

Gee - was it only 7000 years ago - cripey... 

Maybe when these mini-black holes form they will be a teleportal to god... And then from there he can reach out and touch us... ahhhhh that's nice.... unless he's a vengeful god and doesn't like being disturbed. 

Well guys - four years from now we'll notice a huge difference in the earth - we'll be a giant black hole for one and secondly travel between here and china will be much easier - all you'll have to do is jump into the hole.

With 6,6 billion dollars behind them surely they could have made someything a little bit better like a Carbon Emission Scheme thingo - something that sucks up all that carbon in the air and turns it into useable oil again... Prices of fuel will plummet and we'll have a greenhouse lowered earth - back to the chilli cool that it used to be 

Bah... sillyness - "Anyone who thinks the LHC will destroy the world is a twat," as said by Professor Brian Cox of the pop group D:Ream


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 9, 2008)

woo im gona get lucky


----------



## Kathryn_ (Sep 9, 2008)

> Scientists warned of a possibility of the atmosphere setting alight and destroying the planet, before they tested the first nuclear based weapon, they still tested it though....



There were *pretty* sure it wouldn't, lol. One of the physicists took bets on whether or not it would wipe out all life on earth. Funny guy.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 9, 2008)

With such hits as "Things Can Only Get Better" Brian Cox surely must be right!

Oh and don't forget "Shoot Me With Your Love"


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 9, 2008)

funniest thread i've read in a while !


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## moosenoose (Sep 9, 2008)

Next thing they'll be telling us they've found bigfoot 8)


----------



## Sel (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## Forensick (Sep 9, 2008)

bigfoot is higgs boson


----------



## Rocky (Sep 9, 2008)

slim6y said:


> What did they say on Enough Rope Rocky?


 
Don't know, was too bored to listen, the reason I watched it was because i was supposed to be on that episode, but looks like thats next weeks one.


----------



## -Peter (Sep 9, 2008)

can I ride my bike in it?


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 9, 2008)

Only if by ride your bike you mean get smashed up against the wall by magnets... but that would be worth at least a billion to watch you try.....


----------



## thepythonpit (Sep 9, 2008)

it was on last night denton , the guy said it has been 20 years in the planning 10 years to build it and that its almost time to turn it on , its in sweden and the village has the highest concentration of brainiaks in the world from all over the world , i missed the rest channel surfing , but you can go to ABC online and watch it now .......the end is near......


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 9, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> Only if by ride your bike you mean get smashed up against the wall by magnets... but that would be worth at least a billion to watch you try.....



If it's worth a billion to watch you'd need to do it several times to make the project worthwhile (unless they do find the boson thing, etc etc).

Here is an explanation of the particle accelerator and it's purpose, in rap form. If you're extraordinarily nerdy you'll love this (  ). If you're mildly nerdy or better you'll understand it. If you have a severely bad taste in music you'll like it just for the sound.

[video=youtube;j50ZssEojtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j50ZssEojtM[/video]


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 9, 2008)

ive heard about it but DONT believe in it


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 9, 2008)

RedEyeGirl said:


> ive heard about it but DONT believe in it



What don't you believe in? That it exists? That it's safe? That it's going to prove anything?

They're turning it on so soon now! It's so exciting!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 9, 2008)

i dont believe that is going to kill us


----------



## Vixen (Sep 9, 2008)

Been following this for a few years now actually, can't believe they will be testing it soon, morons I say!

For people interested in this sort of thing ATS is a very good read - www.abovetopsecret.com


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 9, 2008)

RedEyeGirl: I think you're right 

What's wrong with testing it, Vixen? I've been following it since 2002, I'm so excited!


----------



## junglemad (Sep 9, 2008)

that rocked me in the head sadge


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 9, 2008)

Im more scared that i actually enjoyed the rap than i am about the LHC.


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 9, 2008)

why on earth am i thinking about spiderman for some reason...

hmmm....



xx Nat


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 9, 2008)

just watched that sdaji... 
i would like to say...

sad... just sad....

LOL

(or is it sad i actually watched the whole lot....)

Nat


----------



## Hsut77 (Sep 9, 2008)

Excellent, now I can test my home made Flux Capacitor on Wedsnesday and blame it on them if it all goes wrong mwhahahahahaha.

Is it just me or does Higgs Boson sound like a cafe owner from Amsterdam...........Probably just me.....carry on.


----------



## Kathryn_ (Sep 9, 2008)

Sadji, that rap is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Sep 9, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I've been following it since 2002, I'm so excited!




haha awesome! a fellow nerd. 

Have you ever been into the australian synchrotron? My uni did a visit there about a month ago. twas awesome!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 9, 2008)

"The court rejected Dr Rossler's appeal, but he still believes that a mini black hole could "eat the planet from the inside" within four years of forming."

This is EXACTLY what the Mayans predicted too... Coincidence???

The year 2012 on December 21st we're all going to be sucked into a black hole - so sorry to those who thought they were getting lucky tonight.

But... If I was you, DON'T buy xmas presents for Christmas 2012 - you're just wasting money!


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 9, 2008)

Glad you liked it, Katie.

thesilverbeast: no, I haven't  It'd be pretty cool though  What year of uni did you go in? I only did one year of chemistry and physics. It's a shame, I'd have been a better physicist than biologist and my partner wouldn't be upset about the dangers of venomous snakes (then again, she might worry about me blowing myself up or something :lol: ).

slim6y: The LHC is very much a hit and miss gadget, so maybe it'll take four years to finally get a hit. You never know :lol:


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Sep 9, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> Luckilly I have spent 6.6 billion on a spaceship to escape the inevitable black hole that was the earth.
> Scientists warned of a possibility of the atmosphere setting alight and destroying the planet, before they tested the first nuclear based weapon, they still tested it though....



6.6 billion? Whoa, you got ripped dude. I went a saw a mate and his mate said his dads sister knows a bloke who could pick one up for 4.2 billion.

The LHC is a dream come true for me. I can't wait to find out what happens. Even if it does mean I get to be squeezed molecule by molecule through a hole 1 billionth the size of a molecule.

LOL

BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Sep 9, 2008)

By the way, does anyone know where I can get a jar of dark matter from? I am after some for my hover board.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Sep 9, 2008)

slim6y said:


> "The court rejected Dr Rossler's appeal, but he still believes that a mini black hole could "eat the planet from the inside" within four years of forming."
> 
> This is EXACTLY what the Mayans predicted too... Coincidence???
> 
> ...




We could always have christmas early. I know what i'd want. A space suit. And some anti-black hole spray.

Mind you to keep the reptile theme I have a few questions:

1. How do I clean black holes before I expose my reptiles to them? Bleach and hot water?

2. If my snake gets black holes how do I get rid of them?

3. If I see a black hole in the wild can I catch it and keep it or do I need a permit?

4. If I am allowed to catch and keep a wild black hole can I introduce it to other black holes or will it contract OPMV from my other healthy black holes?

5. When keeping a small black hole, will a click-clack be okay to keep it in or an large enclosure? If I go with a large enclosure will it fret with all that space? (<-- pun intended lol)

6. Can I handle my black hole?

Thanks guys


----------



## Kirby (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL.. 

the only 'possible black hole' is a most likely impossible theory that when the nucleus's fuse as they are thrown together (very fast) that they will produce a minuet black hole... the size of an atom.. rofl

the whole test is SO small that its taking photo's of protons, neutrons and atoms.... far smaller then your brains suprisingly..

the thing i find funny is that this is all to take photo's of something within one BILLIONTH of a second.. good luck focusing..


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 9, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Here is an explanation of the particle accelerator and it's purpose, in rap form. If you're extraordinarily nerdy you'll love this (  ). If you're mildly nerdy ..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j50ZssEojtM


Wonder what category I fall in.
BTW - My parents visited a planet where the inhabitants lacked bilateral symmetry and all I got was this lousy F-shirt


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 9, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> We could always have christmas early. I know what i'd want. A space suit. And some anti-black hole spray.
> 
> Mind you to keep the reptile theme I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention that black holes are excellent for getting rid of mites


----------



## buttss66 (Sep 9, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> We could always have christmas early. I know what i'd want. A space suit. And some anti-black hole spray.
> 
> Mind you to keep the reptile theme I have a few questions:
> 
> ...



HaHaHa. Very funny. You forgot this one:
What substrate should I use for my black hole?


----------



## Duke (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm all for the LHC.
I can't wait for it to be fired up.




By lankyduke


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 9, 2008)

The Large Hedron Collider is designed to run proton atoms at spped around a 27km raceway till collisions take place. These collisions are supposer to be micro-miniature representations of the "big bang', and data can be collected at the one millionth of a second point after, which theory says, matter producing the universe as we know it began. Time travel is not possible, but this thought was brough about by some idiot who heard they would have a window into time.
The collisions themselves will be nothing particularly earth-shattering, in fact, they will have no more impact than a mosquito hitting the face according to the scientist on Enough Rope last night.
Looking more into this today, there are also hopes that the manipulation of the protons will help scientists with regard to helping to clear cancers, by precisely pinpointing the cancer and hitting it direct.
It is also said that scientists logging into the squillions of gigabytes of data from this research will also be able to get an insight into the internet of the future.
The Collider won't be up to speed till next dear, but is projected to begin pumping out a tsunami of raw data equivalent to one DVD (five gigabytes) every five seconds. Its annual output is expected to be 15 petabytes (15 million gigabytes). That's an awful lot of data for us to learn from!!!!!!!!!
Imagine the spin-offs from this, if the space shuttle flights did as much as it did in advancing so much to enrich our lives!!
I really believe it's a storm in a teacup, and we will hear very little of this once people forget about it and focus on the next bit of excitement.

PS. there was also talk that situations could arise from the likes of Dr Who................... GET THE BARBIE READY GUYS................... we're about to be invaded by squillions of earth-hungry mutant Krill!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Sep 9, 2008)

Man, I want a Hadron T-Shirt.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 9, 2008)

Dipcdame said:


> .................. GET THE BARBIE READY GUYS...................



Real men don't have Barbies - they have Ken!


----------



## Dragon1 (Sep 9, 2008)

What bright spark scientist decided this!   :lol:
Haven't we damaged the world enough, _without_ 
destroying it!  :lol:

Just a joke.

Dragon1


----------



## tooninoz (Sep 9, 2008)

Soon we'll have some nut evangelical bible-basher on here trying to convince us that science is corrupt....


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 9, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> Soon we'll have some nut evangelical bible-basher on here trying to convince us that science is corrupt....



Sounds like a job for grimbeny.


----------



## Duke (Sep 9, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Sounds like a job for grimbeny.


QFT! :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 9, 2008)

read http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/271...Large-Hadron-Collider-vital-for-humanity.html


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 9, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Real men don't have Barbies - they have Ken!


 I knew i was a real man! Playing with ken is the best part.


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry all you avid Ken fans, but he was given the push for sun-bronzed, blonde Blaine!!!!!!!!! heh heh


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 9, 2008)

....and to those who cry out, as many have done in millennia gone by that the world is coming to an end, it's survived thousands of such predictions before.....................

INCLUDING this one: http://www.greatdreams.com/2012.htm

As quoth TS Elliott, "This is the way the world ends Not with a bang but a whimper." fron The Hollow Man


----------



## geckoman1985 (Sep 9, 2008)

ahhh black hole now that really sucks could be a red or green hole not just black


----------



## Simple (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm hoping for a parallel universe.


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 9, 2008)

Bah!....that wont happen my Thing e me jiggy will blow us all up before that will!


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 9, 2008)

So are we really going to die?


----------



## alex_c (Sep 9, 2008)

personally i would be more afraid of the experiment's Nicola Tesla conducted with the US navy back in the 30's or 40's people were supposedly embedded in the bulkhead's of the ship:shock:


----------



## Vincey (Sep 9, 2008)

*"*_It points out that nature has already conducted the equivalent of about a hundred thousand LHC experimental programs on Earth — and the planet still exists._*”*

Read that at the end of the article --
Just thought I'd say that Nature, God, whatever made these NATURAL 'LHC experiments' (whatever you wanna call it) was just infact that: Natural.
Some man made thing could possibly devastate the world. Not saying I'm fretting over it or what not, we all have to die somehow eh? Why not all together. lol

But what is the honest point? To give ourselves yet ANOTHER chance to possibly destroy the world we live in. Atomic bombs, crazy climate change, war, etc etc the list goes on.

Why do crazy scientists feel the need to add to that list?

just imo.


----------



## alex_c (Sep 10, 2008)

alot of the fear mongering may be just propaganda because what if this thing were to blow religion out of the water? or even somehow prove global warming is not real? etc


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 10, 2008)

yawn..... have they turned it on yet...... myself an my partner are waiting for "our" big bangs.......


----------



## slim6y (Sep 10, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> yawn..... have they turned it on yet...... myself an my partner are waiting for "our" big bangs.......



Initial particle beam injections were successfully carried out on 8-11 August 2008, the first attempt to circulate a beam through the entire LHC is scheduled for 10 September 2008, at 7:30 GMT and the first high-energy collisions are planned to take place after the LHC is officially unveiled, on 21 October 2008.

Good ol wiki aye?

You'll have to wait for your big bang... just have a few negligible bangs in the mean time.


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 10, 2008)

LMAO good job on the edit. 


this "thing" has us all hyped up over what could happen... i feel a lil disappointed that it had such a boring out come.


----------



## Duke (Sep 10, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> i feel a lil disappointed that it had such a boring out come.


What boring outcome?
Nothing's happened yet.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 10, 2008)

By 5:31 tonight we'll know if the world has ended or not from switching the switch - otherwise we'll have to wait till October 21 to know if your negligible bangs turn into big bangs - and if Stevie Harkins says nothing bad gonna happen - then nothing bad gonna happen!

And if Brian Cox says you're a twat for believing the world is going to end because of these large hadron - I'd believe that too... Brian Cox is famous you know...?


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 10, 2008)

Your'e an idiot paul


----------



## Vixen (Sep 10, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Initial particle beam injections were successfully carried out on 8-11 August 2008, the first attempt to circulate a beam through the entire LHC is scheduled for 10 September 2008, at 7:30 GMT and the first high-energy collisions are planned to take place after the LHC is officially unveiled, on 21 October 2008.
> 
> Good ol wiki aye?
> 
> You'll have to wait for your big bang... just have a few negligible bangs in the mean time.


 
Ah I thougt I read that yesterday too, so its October we have to worry about, phew :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Sep 10, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Ah I thougt I read that yesterday too, so its October we have to worry about, phew :lol:



No - we have to worry about December 21, 2012 - That's when the biggest bang of your life will be 

The Mayans said so and they know all!!!

But October 21 is an important date too - that's when the first black holes will begin to appear and begin eating the earth from inside out... Slowly sucking the life out of Gaia!

So - big org.... I mean party at my place starting October 21st 2008 and ending December 21st 2012...

But leave ya black holes at home!


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 10, 2008)

VinceFASSW said:


> But what is the honest point? To give ourselves yet ANOTHER chance to possibly destroy the world we live in. Atomic bombs, crazy climate change, war, etc etc the list goes on.
> 
> Why do crazy scientists feel the need to add to that list?


 
I agree i think we should halt science altogether. For fear of retribution.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 10, 2008)

Whoa... Guys.. hold that thought.. something big just happened... oh no, wait... that was my lunch... 

But I did read this:

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,24323526-952,00.html

"Opponents fear the $A9.3 billion machine, which will smash pieces of atoms together at high speed to generate temperatures of more than a trillion degrees centigrade, may create a mini black hole that could swallow the planet"

I swear that it's just gone up in value in the last 24 hours - these people just made like 3 billion dollars overnight... That;'s a big bang for ya buck!!!

"But the general belief is there is nothing to worry about, with one engineer on the project hoping to raise a glass of champagne around 8pm tonight (AEST) as the collider hits full speed."

I bet that glass is only half full though... Or is the glass twice as big as it needs to be?

"Still, there is disquiet out there. Many bloggers on couriermail.com.au have said" Don't turn it on".

"I would rather not know how we got here than get sucked into a black hole," says one. "

How ABSOLUTELY SELFISH!!! Grimmy, stop blogging your opposition to this - that's selfishness. We all need to die to find out the reason why the universe was started...

By the way... opponents to the LHC are not invited to my org.... I mean party - yes.. you leave your black holes at home...


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 10, 2008)

slim6y said:


> as the collider hits full speed."
> ...



I read last night that absolute full speed won't be reached till either Christmastime or early next year..................................
Slim6y, I dond't realise Steven Hawkins had a finger in this pie?? Where did you find his info????


----------



## Brother (Sep 10, 2008)

The earth may shake tonight but I think that it may have more to do with all the people trying to get in one last big bang of their own then the machine that is being turned on.

I always thought that science was just a new religion now they are predicting dooms days and all!!!


----------



## Brother (Sep 10, 2008)

BTW Steve Hawkins is famos but he has lost some credibility in the scientific comunity over the last few years.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 10, 2008)

Dipcdame said:


> I read last night that absolute full speed won't be reached till either Christmastime or early next year..................................
> Slim6y, I dond't realise Steven Hawkins had a finger in this pie?? Where did you find his info????



He was quoted in a newspaper article I read in the telegraph (UK) yesterday - sorry, I don't have a link, but I think it may be on the previous page.

Cheers


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 10, 2008)

So are we going to die or not huh???
yawn...........................................................................................................................................................................fix hair.........................................................................................go get drink.....................................................................................feed frogs................................................................................................................yawn.........................................................................................................................................................................go to sleep...............................................................wake up!


----------



## Jakee (Sep 10, 2008)

Nothing is gonna happen.


----------



## Ersatz (Sep 10, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> Next thing they'll be telling us they've found bigfoot 8)



Didn't some red-necks already do that and get found out, probably just put some drunk, passed-out mate in a halloween suit and proclaimed it as big-foot. 


We talked about this in physics class today, as well as in our chemistry class. One teacher proceeded to tell us, the whole duration of the lesson, how great this would be for figuring stuff out about the universe. The other believed its stupid. Its like fusion in stars (how they provide their light, energy, heat etc), I don't think we'll ever be able to replicate it.. I mean we can hold up the fusion of hydrogen atoms for a few seconds.. The suns do it every second for millions of years...

Look at it this way, and this is totally un-related but another failed science project, the stars produce somewhere near 4 × 10^26 (4,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,00 watts) *EVERY SECOND!* Thats as much power as our power stations put out in one year.. actually, 2 billion powers stations would produce that much energy a year.. and stars do it in one second, for millions of years..


EDIT: I one day eventually hope to do physics in uni


----------



## thesilverbeast (Sep 10, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Glad you liked it, Katie.
> 
> thesilverbeast: no, I haven't  It'd be pretty cool though  What year of uni did you go in? I only did one year of chemistry and physics. It's a shame, I'd have been a better physicist than biologist and my partner wouldn't be upset about the dangers of venomous snakes (then again, she might worry about me blowing myself up or something :lol: ).
> 
> slim6y: The LHC is very much a hit and miss gadget, so maybe it'll take four years to finally get a hit. You never know :lol:



i did in in my third year medical chemistry degree. It was mainly focused on the medical imaging aspects of it rather than physics. Twas awesome! 

I hope to study physics after this degree!


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 10, 2008)

How much longer now guys?
I didnt care until people at work started asking what i was going to do for the last hour of my life when i knocked off........


----------



## Ersatz (Sep 10, 2008)

Whisper2 said:


> How much longer now guys?
> I didnt care until people at work started asking what i was going to do for the last hour of my life when i knocked off........




IMO, the people at your work are talking smack.
As stated early in the thread, the world will take 4 years to end.
But oh well I'm only an under-studying physics at high school student, lol.


----------



## Brother (Sep 10, 2008)

How will we be able to tell if we have been sucked through the black hole? Maybe it's already happened?? Ahhh I'm freaking out!!!!! Are we in another dimension???? One where we only comunicate over computer?? I havn't seen any actual people for a while now!!! It's already happened people take cover!!!


----------



## Ersatz (Sep 10, 2008)

This actually reminds me of the episode of the simpsons (maybe its futurama) when they get stuck in a black hole.. And the nerd guy is like,

"Anyone want to play dungeons and dragons for the next 40 billion years?"


----------



## Duke (Sep 10, 2008)

http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/

Look at the page source 



> if (!(typeof worldHasEnded == "undefined")) {
> document.write("YUP.");
> } else {
> document.write("NOPE.");
> }


And 


> <!-- if the lhc actually destroys the earth & this page isn't yet updated
> please email [email protected] to receive a full refund -->





*EDIT* And for those wanting quotes from Stephen Hawking:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...the-world-will-not-end-today-115875-20730731/

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/271...Large-Hadron-Collider-vital-for-humanity.html

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article4682260.ece


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 10, 2008)

.....And to think i'm going to die before i get 500 posts!!!!.....


----------



## Ersatz (Sep 10, 2008)

@ Duke: LOL thats funny ****, so linking it to my myspace page.. and telling people.


----------



## Leigh (Sep 10, 2008)

ok, i've kissed my reptiles goodbye, called my family, made peace with my enemies, and decided God is the way to go.
i'm ready 8)


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 10, 2008)

HAHA thats good duke!
We arnt all dead yet so thats a good start.
[video=youtube;64JxuLOXhCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64JxuLOXhCk[/video]


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 10, 2008)

deep in one of cern's scientist's pants is a black hole..


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Sep 10, 2008)

there is supposed to be an earthquake at between 5:37 and 6o'clock tonight

the world is supposibly going to end between that time but i think it's a load of bull although people at school have been crying terrified over what will happen i find it quite funny. if the world does end or we enter another dimension where computers don't work goodbye APS i will miss you!!!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

Ersatz: yeah, nature has been doing stuff for billions of years, why would we want to replicate it? Well, nature has been making hearts beat for millions of years and we can't make anything as good as a heart (yet), but tell someone who would die without a pacemaker that scientists shouldn't have bothered replicating nature.

Wattage is a power conversion rate, not an amount of energy. You don't produce a certain number of Watts per second, you produce a certain amount of energy (joules or calories). It's like saying "My car can travel at 150km/hr every five seconds!"; it makes no sense. 

Yes, this thing will not produce a lot of energy, but it's not a power factory, it's a science experiment. It's lovely that the stars are carrying out this process (well, actually, it would be but they're not - we're doing something that our sun can't), but we can't put a laboratory in the middle of the sun to check out what's going on there anyway.

We're not going to die... er... I mean, crap, we'll all be dead by 5.43am. If you need to pee during the night, don't bother getting up, just go in bed 'cause you'll be dead before you need to clean it up.

We're not going to figure out how the universe works as soon as they turn it on. It's the biggest science experiment in the history of the planet. It will take a while to run and the data set will be mind croggling and take a long time to analyse.


----------



## Ersatz (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh sorry my bad  But i'm sure you get the gist of how much power a star makes and how stupid we are to try and replicate it. Ofcourse, like you said, why would we want to replicate it, because we cannot replicate it exactly. Maybe close, but not really exactly.

As for peeing in the bed, theres an easier way. Keep a bottle bedside


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

We're not trying to replicate what goes on inside a star anyway. We're trying to work out what happens when you convert energy into matter. Go outside, stare at the sun, ask it and all you'll get is retina damage.

What you're saying is like suggesting that we shouldn't bother driving cars because they're not helping to feed the endangered pandas in China. So what? That's not what we're trying to do. Producing usable energy isn't even remotely one of the goals of the project. Do you know what happens when energy is converted into matter? Where does the antimatter go? Why do our laws of reality break down? These are cool questions to answer, and the sun can undergo fusion as much as it likes, but it's not going to answer these questions for us.


----------



## Ersatz (Sep 10, 2008)

No no, I'm not against fusion I just think its kind of stupid to replicate it.

If we could use fusion as a source of energy it would be renewable, and produce good amounts. But cars aren't going to run on nuclear are they? Wouldn't they be fun questions for trivia? I hope one day they do get solved though, I love studying the universe in physics.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Sep 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

Ersatz said:


> No no, I'm not against fusion I just think its kind of stupid to replicate it.
> 
> If we could use fusion as a source of energy it would be renewable, and produce good amounts. But cars aren't going to run on nuclear are they? Wouldn't they be fun questions for trivia? I hope one day they do get solved though, I love studying the universe in physics.



You're completely missing the point. No one is trying to produce or develop an energy source. It's like saying "Wow, using light globes is stupid because they don't provide you with energy, in fact, they use energy up! How can that be a good thing?" or "Why would you buy a battery to power your radio? That battery weighs only 10 grams! I've seen rocks that weigh millions of times more than that! That battery is so pathetic! Nature already has things which are heavier!". You're talking about irrelevant aspects of the project. The amount of force of the protons they're accelerating is about equivalent to a mosquito flying into you - you'd barely notice it. That's not the point, they're not trying to make something with a lot of inertia or brute force.


----------



## Ersatz (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh, I was told they were studying nuclear fusion to try and devise a power source? My fault.
I see your point kind of, I guess its all a bit too much for my young un-educated head.

Isn't the purpose of the LHC to take photos of something to do with how the universe was created? And the after-math of the big bang or something?


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

No, that's not at all what they're trying to do. It's just maybe maybe a side effect which could possibly come up, but it would be due to us learning about the structure of matter and how to work with it better. It's a remote possibility, but it wasn't ever a consideration when deciding to build it. That would just be an extremely lucky bonus.

Yes, it's something like studying the creation of the universe, but it's a little more deep than that.


----------



## Ersatz (Sep 10, 2008)

Some things in the universe have been solved, but the things left unsolved are ten-fold..

I think the universe is amazing really.

I'm guessing you believe in the big bang, do you have any opinions on the big freeze?


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

Ersatz said:


> Some things in the universe have been solved, but the things left unsolved are ten-fold..
> 
> I think the universe is amazing really.
> 
> I'm guessing you believe in the big bang, do you have any opinions on the big freeze?



I'm not a firm believer in the big bang, but my guess is that something like it occured. I don't believe it was a case of all the matter in the universe being spontaneously created from nothing, I believe it's a cycle, either with the same matter over and over or with matter from multiple 'big bangs' meeting up, coalescing, compressing and continuing the cycle (I don't believe our known universe is actually the whole universe).


----------



## Ersatz (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't believe that either, I think the "known" universe will become significantly larger when our technology advances, and nor do i believe we are the only life in the universe..

You cannot tell me, there are millions and millions of planets but more-so stars in our galaxy, and estimated 150 billion galaxies in the universe, perhaps all with millions of planets and stars, and we are the ONLY life.

Many people disagree with that though, I re-call a family argument at the dinner table about life and the universe on fathers day I think it was.. I think it was mainly that we were arguing with him on "HIS DAY" that set it off... But yeah..

Theres other life out there (IMO)


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Sep 10, 2008)

...have they done it yet?


----------



## snake_boy (Sep 10, 2008)

nope it happens at 8 tonite


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 10, 2008)

one hour to go!!!!!!! everyone partying yet???????? Oh by the way....... dragon lady, kakariki................. see you Saturday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ersatz (Sep 10, 2008)

It happens at 7.30 GMT..

I thought that was 5 in the morning here?

EDIT: On the news it said it happened at 5.33 eastern standard time.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Sep 10, 2008)

i just got told this story has been going on for years !!!!!!!!!!!! i doubt it will happen especially when you all have different times


----------



## snake_boy (Sep 10, 2008)

look at the CERN web site. they should be able to tell you. www.[B]cern[/B].ch


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 10, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> We're not trying to replicate what goes on inside a star anyway. We're trying to work out what happens when you convert energy into matter. Go outside, stare at the sun, ask it and all you'll get is retina damage.



Sdaji, I'd give up if I were you, you're "preaching to the uneducated" anyone who has already heard about this will have already made up their minds, no matter what you say will fall on deaf ears. they will "know" what they want to "know"...............anyone with any degree of sense will have already researched it for themselves and googled "large hadron collider" already. If they havent, they only want to know what others say obout it........... give up lad!!!!!! You're flogging a dead horse!!!!!!


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Sep 10, 2008)

ok i've gone on the website but that still doesn't explain that we're gonna die


----------



## Duke (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, two hours later and we're still alive


----------



## snake_boy (Sep 10, 2008)

i_LoVe_AnImAlS said:


> ok i've gone on the website but that still doesn't explain that we're gonna die



Thats right. Cern beleives that we wont die and i agree with them.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Sep 10, 2008)

yes i do to i mean like that thing is really going to destroy the earth i agree with you snake_boy


----------



## snake_boy (Sep 10, 2008)

a year or so ago not to sure on date, Cern did do a experement where they created Anti matter. they created this tiny amount that can destroy a massive area. like half a gram can take out rocky the recon. dunno if true but i read about it on the cern website a while ago.


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 10, 2008)

ok............... for those who arent sure...........................tee hee


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Sep 10, 2008)

why did you go tee hee???


----------



## tooninoz (Sep 10, 2008)

I just dont get the hullabaloo. Some thingy will smash atoms and make a black hole etc etc.... 

I mean, all it's going to do is comprehensively disprove the the whole God/Bible tale?


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 10, 2008)

and they are the ones argueing the loudest against it........ look around on the net......................hmmmmmmmmmmmm??????? to loose their theories will mean - hopefully - the end of religious :cults'.........ie: the mainstream these next few months are going to be VERRRRRRY INTERESTING!!


----------



## Kathryn_ (Sep 10, 2008)

What a surprise. I still exist.


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 10, 2008)

snake_boy said:


> a year or so ago not to sure on date, Cern did do a experement where they created Anti matter. they created this tiny amount that can destroy a massive area. like half a gram can take out rocky the recon. dunno if true but i read about it on the cern website a while ago.



1 gram of anti matter would destroy 1 gram of matter. The ammount of energy this would produce i dont know, but it wouldnt be any more than the energy required to create the anti matter in the first place.


----------



## Kathryn_ (Sep 10, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> 1 gram of anti matter would destroy 1 gram of matter. The ammount of energy this would produce i dont know, but it wouldnt be any more than the energy required to create the anti matter in the first place.





> I agree i think we should halt science altogether. For fear of retribution.



Are these poor attempts at jokes? They are, aren't they? Please confirm.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 10, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> I mean, all it's going to do is comprehensively disprove the the whole God/Bible tale?


 
Thats why everyones going on about crap that its going to kill us, to try stop them, other wise their business would be shut down


----------



## Kathryn_ (Sep 10, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> I just dont get the hullabaloo. Some thingy will smash atoms and make a black hole etc etc....
> 
> I mean, all it's going to do is comprehensively disprove the the whole God/Bible tale?



No offense mate, but as a friend of mine once said to me, if you think the Bible actually *needs* to be "disproven", you might be in a bit of trouble yourself. If a bloke saunters up to you at the bar one night and starts telling you about giant fifteen-legged spiders eating his pet dragon, nobody should have to* do *anything to show you, or anyone else, that the dude's just a random friggen loony. Nobody should need to stop and think "....wait a second! A spider with fifteen legs would walk wonky! He must have been making it all up!"

Dan: it's similar to the GM debate. If the people who have spent their entire lives studying it think its safe, and a bunch of people in the letters page of the Herald Sun thinks it's dangerous... Well. I know whose opinion I'm trusting.


----------



## Duke (Sep 10, 2008)

Kathryn_ said:


> Are these poor attempts at jokes? They are, aren't they? Please confirm.


The first def isn't.
One gram of anti-matter reacts with one gram of matter to completely annihilate each other, creating pure energy in the forms of electromagnetic radiation (think atomic bomb )

The exact amount of energy produced is easily given by E=mc^2
For one gram of annihiation, you're looking at 9x10^13 kg.m.m/s.s of energy.

But all these numbers are useless for Herpers 



p.s. has everyone seen Google's latest design?
http://www.google.com.au/


----------



## Hetty (Sep 10, 2008)

Duke said:


> The first def isn't.
> One gram of anti-matter reacts with one gram of matter to completely annihilate each other, creating pure energy in the forms of electromagnetic radiation (think atomic bomb )
> 
> The exact amount of energy produced is easily given by E=mc^2
> For one gram of annihiation, you're looking at 9x10^13 kg.m.m/s.s of energy.



Argh! Geek!


----------



## Duke (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh you love me!


----------



## Hetty (Sep 10, 2008)

Duke said:


> Oh you love me!



Maybe


----------



## slim6y (Sep 10, 2008)

Duke said:


> 9x10^13 kg.m.m/s.s of energy.



What are these units?

kg m2????

Energy is just measured in Joules (I believe).

Ahhh.... pffft... I don't care anyway... we've only got four years to go!

But just as an aside... Why 9 x 10^13???

Oh... and if you can tell me within four years, I'd be grateful.

I wanna LEARN!!!!


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 10, 2008)

Nothing is going to happen in 2012


----------



## slim6y (Sep 10, 2008)

snakeman112 said:


> Nothing is going to happen in 2012



Well at least not until December 21st (then I don't know if Mayans were on GMT, so it might be December 22nd for us - either way - don't buy xmas presents in 2012!)


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 10, 2008)

Why so?


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

Dipcdame said:


> Sdaji, I'd give up if I were you, you're "preaching to the uneducated" anyone who has already heard about this will have already made up their minds, no matter what you say will fall on deaf ears. they will "know" what they want to "know"...............anyone with any degree of sense will have already researched it for themselves and googled "large hadron collider" already. If they havent, they only want to know what others say obout it........... give up lad!!!!!! You're flogging a dead horse!!!!!!



You are, of course, entirely correct, and of course I fully understand what you're saying. I find it interesting to see how people react when their beliefs are so clearly disproven. Humans are incredibly stubborn and inflexible creatures with belief systems I find fascinating.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 10, 2008)

snakeman112 said:


> Why so?



1) I never studied Mayan culture - so i couldn't tell you if their calendar was privy to GMT - so if it is then it's the 22nd of December 2012 - if not, then I guess it starts slowly with perhaps Fiji and NZ then moves to Eastern Australia etc... Should be good for a laugh if you live in Perth.

2) If you bought xmas presents, it better be a black hole protective suit. Or at least a semi humorous shirt something like... "Does my butt look big in this black hole?"

3) Ask a Mayan.


----------



## cooper123 (Sep 10, 2008)

man people like to say we are all going to die, now, 2000 new years day and if ur a cristian gods comming for you anytime now......... no now......... and now..... damn


----------



## Duke (Sep 10, 2008)

slim6y said:


> What are these units?
> 
> kg m2????
> 
> ...


I was working with fundamental units there.
Subbing in 0.001kg for one gram of mass converted to energy gives the number above.
I should've done some searching on the spot and just used Joules. I wasn't sure if the conversion of kg.m^2.s^-2 was 1:1.
I didn't like using the ^ symbol, just kept it as "Kilograms meters meters per second per second" or "kilograms meters squared per second squared".

Maths is phun!






and again from Wikipedia


> So one gram of mass — approximately the mass of a U.S. dollar bill — is equivalent to the following amounts of energy: 89.9 terajoules


So I was spot on with my maths 8)


----------



## Frozenmouse (Sep 10, 2008)

dont drink the grape coolade.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry Duke... I just noted you had a typo/mathematical error in your first units...

The way I saw it (and I apologise for questioning your math worthiness) but it read:

kg x m x m / s x s which is kg m^2 s^-1

Because if you divide by s and then x by s they'll cancel - that was how I read it originally.

But glad you sorted it out... 

Terajoules (quite ironic that it produces 'tera')


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

Duke: do you think anyone doesn't realise that you got your calculations from Wikipedia before you checked them? Oh, come to think of it, you're quite right! Oh well... Yay! Nice calculations, dude!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 10, 2008)

oh, and it's only spot on if we can fully assume good ol E=mc^2 is correct... 

It's not really 100% proven...


----------



## Duke (Sep 10, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Duke: do you think anyone doesn't realise that you got your calculations from Wikipedia before you checked them? Oh, come to think of it, you're quite right! Oh well... Yay! Nice calculations, dude!


LOL C'mon you're telling me that you don't know E=mc^2? Do it in a calculator of your own and you'll get the same number. I only saw the dollar-bill-yall reference when I was searching for energy units 



slim6y said:


> oh, and it's only spot on if we can fully assume good ol E=mc^2 is correct...
> 
> It's not really 100% proven...


And two pages later we still haven't delved into the problem of the energy to create this anti-matter


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

Duke said:


> LOL C'mon you're telling me that you don't know E=mc^2? Do it in a calculator of your own and you'll get the same number. I only saw the dollar-bill-yall reference when I was searching for energy units



What a coincidence.

Don't worry, they are fooled, but, it's going so far over their heads that they don't understand or care


----------



## Hetty (Sep 10, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> What a coincidence.
> 
> Don't worry, they are fooled, but, it's going so far over their heads that they don't understand or care



It's gone straight over my head!

dum de dum.. :lol: *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Leigh (Sep 10, 2008)

at least if the world ends tonight, i'll never have to pretend i understand any of your maths.


----------



## Duke (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh you're gonna pay for that one, Leigh.

1) have you forgotten I used to TUTOR you in mathematics?
2) The world should have ended over 5 hours ago
3) I'm still here
4) I know where you live


----------



## Hetty (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh, but Duke.. you obviously didn't tutor him enough.


----------



## Duke (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh snap!
You've made the list now too, Hetty :twisted:


----------



## Kathryn_ (Sep 10, 2008)

> And two pages later we still haven't delved into the problem of the energy to create this anti-matter



"to produce 1 gram of antimatter, CERN would need to spend 100 quadrillion dollars and run the antimatter factory for 100 billion years" (from Wiki, which is actually apparently quite good for hard sciences)

As for the actual chemical energy expended? NFI.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 11, 2008)

Zomg shockz i r alive


----------



## Stitched (Sep 11, 2008)

I think we should all still look before crossing the road, cos thats a more likely end....
well, for some of us


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 11, 2008)

27km of tunnel to smash a tiny weeny atom particle???? Sounds like the bloke who gave the nod on this project was compensating for something else 8) His name wasn't Bruno Grollo by any chance???


----------



## CassM (Sep 11, 2008)

Did the thing they did tonight, that didn't kill us all, prove anything.


Physics and maths make my brain hurt, so please, simple terms.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 11, 2008)

assuming this report is true, some people are taking this too seriously http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,24328351-401,00.html


----------



## alex_c (Sep 11, 2008)

CassM said:


> Did the thing they did tonight, that didn't kill us all, prove anything.
> 
> 
> Physics and maths make my brain hurt, so please, simple terms.



it was just a test of the system as far as i know.


----------



## thepythonpit (Sep 11, 2008)

it will take up to 3 mths before thay have any answers to any of the ???????s, so i guess we can all breath easy for now...


----------



## Duke (Sep 11, 2008)

CassM said:


> Did the thing they did tonight, that didn't kill us all, prove anything.
> 
> 
> Physics and maths make my brain hurt, so please, simple terms.


Yeah nothing yet.
By October (I think) they'll be running it at full power and smashing things together.


----------



## Brother (Sep 11, 2008)

so nothing has been smashed yet? So what is all the hula bulu about?


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd be worried if it weren't for God creating the world, not the "Big Bang"


----------



## Brother (Sep 11, 2008)

You would have to be an absolute idiot not to beleive in god, I really can't understand how people can deny it's reallity.


----------



## saratoga (Sep 11, 2008)

Please give me one...just one..... scrap of evidence that god exists and you'll make me an instant believer!


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Sep 11, 2008)

> Please give me one...just one..... scrap of evidence that god exists and you'll make me an instant believer!





The Bible


----------



## Brother (Sep 11, 2008)

the fact that so many well educated people can have faith in it. The fact that it has been around so long. 

On a side note can any one show me any hard facts that evelotion took place??


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 11, 2008)

...........................:lol:


----------



## saratoga (Sep 11, 2008)

"the bible"
....nice story but it belongs in the fiction part of the bookshelf

"the fact that so many well educated people can have faith in it."
.....just because many well educated people believe it does not make it true. There was also a time when the majority of well educated people believed that the world was flat!! I also note that you use the word faith which is defined in my dictionary as " a strong belief in the doctrines of a religion, based on spiritual apprehension rather than proof."

"The fact that it has been around so long"....what has been around so long?

So you will have to do better than that!......can't be that hard...I only asked for one!

"On a side note can any one show me any hard facts that evelotion took place??"

Of course not....evolution is a theory and its not proven. There is however an enormous amount of information that supports the theory. In science you design experiments to try and disprove a theory not to prove it. I don't know of any experiments or observations that disprove the Theory of Evolution"


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Notorious_Guf said:


> The Bible


.
HAHA!!!
its a book... was it written by "god"? no
was a massive game of Chinese whispers for 300 years after Jesus died, then they debated what was going in it?!
pretty much proves its a load of absolute crap.

So please, take your bed time fairy tales some where else


----------



## Brother (Sep 11, 2008)

Iread it have you? No hard facts but thories, this to me is where religion and science start to over lap. I am guessing that most people refer to this book as religious people refer to the bible and most have read neither. I was a beleiver in evelution until I read this book.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd like people to remove religion from this equation - as religion is NOT what this machine is trying to disprove. People keep your spirituality intact and DO NOT get this thread closed because you want to argue god's existence.

I like this thread and I would like it to stay open.... Please open other threads to dispell or prove the existence of god.... Do I make myself clear????

Thank you.

As far as the LHC goes - some of my students believe we woke up in a new dimension this morning.

MODS - PLEASE DELETE RELIGION RELATED POSTS - But please leave this thread open (thanks).


----------



## Brother (Sep 11, 2008)

Well why does science have the ability to be able to set up experiments with the intent to disprove something but god is not given this luxury?


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Sep 11, 2008)

Explain then why we wear clothes? If we were not created by God what would we have to be ashamed of?


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 11, 2008)

.........................:lol:


----------



## Brother (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry I wasn't trying to take over the thread I will stop. the point I was trying to make was not really a religious one but more one that we shouldn't be calling people stupid or having problems for any reason thats all.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Notorious_Guf said:


> Explain then why we wear clothes? If we were not created by God what would we have to be ashamed of?



Thats one of the most stupid things iv herd, hardly makes sense, and the worse way to argue your point. Making it worse for yourself
God is real because we wear clothes?!

And sorry, went off topic, as Slim6y said, don't get it closed just like the stem cell research thread lol


----------



## saratoga (Sep 11, 2008)

You're contradicting yourself brother...you just said 

"the point I was trying to make was not really a religious one but more one that we shouldn't be calling people stupid or having problems for any reason thats all"

and yet just a few posts back you said
"You would have to be an absolute idiot not to beleive in god"

You had a chance to put forward just one shred of evidence...I would have thought you would have dreamt up something stonger...and as such I remain a non believer.

I agree with Dan...thats hilarious .I'm not going to find a logical arguement here!

Lets get back to issues this thread raised initially.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I'd like people to remove religion from this equation - as religion is NOT what this machine is trying to disprove. People keep your spirituality intact and DO NOT get this thread closed because you want to argue god's existence.
> 
> I like this thread and I would like it to stay open.... Please open other threads to dispell or prove the existence of god.... Do I make myself clear????
> 
> ...




GO MAKE YOUR OWN THREAD PEOPLE - I like this one to stay open - STOP YOUR RELIGIOUS TALK and begin PHYSICS!


----------



## Notorious_Guf (Sep 11, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Thats one of the most stupid things iv herd, hardly makes sense, and the worse way to argue your point. Making it worse for yourself
> God is real because we wear clothes?!
> 
> And sorry, went off topic, as Slim6y said, don't get it closed just like the stem cell research thread lol




Not really stupid when you think about it, just easy for people to understand without getting to "deep" why did we start wearing clothes in the first place? because we brought shame on ourselves in front of God and seeked to hide from it. Is there another reason why we would wear clothes? No other animal or living thing in the world does and I'm sure evolution has nothing to do with deciding to hide ourselves, nor would any big bang theory (which started this religion discussion as it has to do with the thread) or other theory to why we are on earth and where we came from. I'd love to know another theory as to why we do wear clothes.


----------



## Brother (Sep 11, 2008)

The idiot comment was as a bait to an earleier comment. I like to take the long way round when proving a point lol.


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 11, 2008)

Just to bring Notorius-Guf's argument back into reality, we began to wear clothes to keep us warm. 



slim6y said:


> As far as the LHC goes - some of my students believe we woke up in a new dimension this morning.



Would we be waking up in a different dimention or just a different frame of the same dimension? Or does the existance of these small coiled dimensions provide the oportunity to move into another. Thats probably the part where i begin to not get the whole particle physics scene. How do the small coiled dimensions work, is there someone on here who could explain?


----------



## Brother (Sep 11, 2008)

Are dimensions a part of physics? (not meant to be a smart alic comment) Do people actually study this?


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes dimensions are a major part of physics of almost all levels. Not in the same 'different dimension' way but rather the means we use to explain the location of an object.


----------



## Brother (Sep 11, 2008)

What about the different dimmensions thing?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah - the different dimension thing is in a way not just science fiction - again, we have to prove the existence of anit-matter etc - I suggest watching the LHC rap that sdaji put up hereon the second page - it will answer many of your questions in a Deborah Harry Rapture type of way....

The relative dimensions that physicists currently deal with are X Y and Z - maybe Einstein's Theory of Relativity will help you there.


----------



## Brother (Sep 11, 2008)

Actually I have been meaning to do that. Where is a good place to find an explination of it I don't trust most web sights.


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 11, 2008)

Most of the knowledge i have in this area has come from watching documentaries, rather than any understanding of the physics involved.


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 11, 2008)

If you really wanted a discussion on physics, you should try http://www.physicsforums.com/ . Expecting a rational debate about physics on a reptile forum is an interesting concept though. Who would have thought it could go off the tracks?


----------



## Kathryn_ (Sep 11, 2008)

Brother said:


> Actually I have been meaning to do that. Where is a good place to find an explination of it I don't trust most web sights.



An entry level physics text book, perhaps?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> If you really wanted a discussion on physics, you should try http://www.physicsforums.com/ . Expecting a rational debate about physics on a reptile forum is an interesting concept though. Who would have thought it could go off the tracks?



HAHAHA!!! I just don't want it closed - otherwise it will be the end of the world.. do you really want to be responsible for that 

It was a bit of tongue and cheek tho (I figured you'd see it)

I am actually on that physics forums thingo - but I have hardly used it...


----------



## Duke (Sep 11, 2008)

slim6y said:


> GO MAKE YOUR OWN THREAD PEOPLE - I like this one to stay open - STOP YOUR RELIGIOUS TALK and begin PHYSICS!


 GOGO PHYSICS!


Brother said:


> Are dimensions a part of physics? (not meant to be a smart alic comment) Do people actually study this?


The first three people are comfortable dealing with are the XYZ coordinates. The cartesian coordinate system is a great way to pinpoint the location of some object. For example an apple. You pick and XYZ coordinate, and you can locate the apple in 3D space i.e. say for example with latitude, longitude, and elevation from average sea level. Pretty simple.

Now say that yesterday you were able to locate an apple somewhere. You go back today and it's gone. Now we're introducing the fourth dimension TIME. When locating something you need to give XYZ and TIME. There's no point telling where something is, if it's not gonna be there when you get to it.
After that things start getting VERY complicated. That's just a brief intro to the first four dimensions of the universe.



Brother said:


> Actually I have been meaning to do that. Where is a good place to find an explination of it I don't trust most web sights.


Hyper Physics is one of THE BEST sites you'll ever look at
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/HFrame.html

It can get pretty indepth really fast, though. So be warned.

Most good books are expensive. Paul A. Tipler's Physics for Scientists and Engineers is a really good entry-level university textbook.
http://www.whfreeman.com/tipler4e/index.htm

I used it to teach my accounting friend the basics of General and Special Relativity. He's a surfer meathead, and even he borrowed the book off me for a few weeks 



If anyone has any questions or queries regarding any forms of science, I'll be more than happy to help.
Even (especially) if it's your high school science homework :lol: [SERIOUS]


----------



## Brother (Sep 11, 2008)

Studying psyc at the momment so not want to get to indepth with books just a basic run down of the theory of relativity from a web site at this point would be good.


----------



## Leigh (Sep 11, 2008)

you're all nerds. mind you the nerds will survive us all :|


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2008)

The nerds will need a leader Leigh - perhaps you can put your name forward 

By the way I checked that link to see if the world has ended yet - it appears we're still going.


----------



## Leigh (Sep 11, 2008)

slim6y said:


> The nerds will need a leader Leigh - perhaps you can put your name forward
> 
> By the way I checked that link to see if the world has ended yet - it appears we're still going.



oh we're still alive?? good. i did have my doubts a minute ago...

i cant even boil an egg, what makes you think i could lead the nerds of Earth to safety??


----------



## Hetty (Sep 11, 2008)

Leigh said:


> oh we're still alive?? good. i did have my doubts a minute ago...
> 
> i cant even boil an egg, what makes you think i could lead the nerds of Earth to safety??



I learnt how to do that the other day. You put the egg(s) in cold water in a saucepan and put on the stove, then wait until it boils.. then take it out after about 7 minutes. Could be less time.. I may be being over cautious, but I'm pretty sure boiling them for longer than necessary doesn't hurt them.


----------



## Leigh (Sep 11, 2008)

see you'd think it was that easy, but mine just don't work. i get paranoid and take them out too early.


----------



## Hetty (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, leave them in for seven minutes! What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Leigh (Sep 11, 2008)

i just figure the bloody eggs are gonna go bad or something! dont stress me out woman, the eggs are stressful enough without your two cent worth!! 


EDIT: also, there's this big atomic thing happening in Europe. how's that going anyway?


----------



## Renagade (Sep 11, 2008)

i put my eggs in the cold water, when the water starts boiling, it's 3 mins til the egg is perfect. if you put the eggs in cold water immediatly, they are much eaier to peel.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2008)

I like to use my Large Hadron Collider to cook eggs - The 100,000,000'C temperatures do eggs perfectly in 0.004 yocto seconds. 

OMG - I am so running for king of the nerds!


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 11, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I like to use my Large Hadron Collider to cook eggs - The 100,000,000'C temperatures do eggs perfectly in 0.004 yocto seconds.
> 
> OMG - I am so running for king of the nerds!



I think you will find its actually 100 000 000 000'C


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2008)

that's a hundred billion degrees celsius... are you sure?


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 11, 2008)

Wait add 1 more 0, isnt it meant to be a trillion degrees.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2008)

BAHAHAHA!!!! don't you try running for king of the nerds...

I actually don't have a CLUE - all I know is the superconduction temp of the machine needs to be close to absolute zero - they're using liquid helium for that....

But that's only -271'C that's not even that cold!


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 11, 2008)

slim6y said:


> But that's only -271'C that's not even that cold!



Not that cold? id like to see you put your hand in liquid helium.


----------



## mebebrian (Sep 11, 2008)

slim6y said:


> But that's only -271'C that's not even that cold!


 :shock:

I'd be takin my Swan-dri and a beannie!


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay, okay guys, I've been witholding this for fear of creating panic and everyone leaving the Earth as soon as they can pack, but, well, maybe it would benefit being seen:

[video=youtube;Lt1Yo610lG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt1Yo610lG0[/video]

Takes a while, but theres a lot to explain, you see..........................take notes if you must!!!!


----------



## saratoga (Sep 11, 2008)

A glossary of terms from the newspaper...might be helpful for some

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/earth/2008/09/11/scicern211.xml


----------



## Duke (Sep 11, 2008)

slim6y said:


> BAHAHAHA!!!! don't you try running for king of the nerds...
> 
> I actually don't have a CLUE - all I know is the superconduction temp of the machine needs to be close to absolute zero - they're using liquid helium for that....
> 
> But that's only -271'C that's not even that cold!


I believe it's being chilled to a toasty ~1.7K



grimbeny said:


> Not that cold? id like to see you put your hand in liquid helium.


Hmmm... I've put my hand in liquid Nitrogen 8)



Dipcdame said:


> Okay, okay guys, I've been witholding this for fear of creating panic and everyone leaving the Earth as soon as they can pack, but, well, maybe it would benefit being seen:
> 
> YouTube - LHC SATANS STARGATE 2008
> 
> Takes a while, but theres a lot to explain, you see..........................take notes if you must!!!!


OMG! That's some pretty scary stuff there...



Oh and for those wanting to see some nice streaming webcams:
http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html

It's pretty interesting. I spotted a few physicists playing with knobs a few moments ago.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2008)

Duke is getting a hadron....


----------



## Duke (Sep 11, 2008)

The hadron has been around for a long time, buddy.


----------



## Hetty (Sep 11, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Duke is getting a hadron....



:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes Duke.. now you just have to find a place to stick it


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 11, 2008)

Duke said:


> Hmmm... I've put my hand in liquid Nitrogen 8)



Ive poured it over my hand, does that count?


----------



## Duke (Sep 11, 2008)

That's the "smart" way to play around with LN2.
It's possible to swipe your hand through it, same principle applies, but you need to be _really_ quick.

One of my uni professors has retrieved a $2 coin from the bottom of LN2. It's sounds mad, but if you it fast enough you can retrieve without frostbite taking over


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 11, 2008)

Duke said:


> That's the "smart" way to play around with LN2.



Call me crazy, but I thought the smart way to play with liquid nitrogen was to keep your hand away from it, put roses and scrunched up newspaper in it, pull them out and shatter them, pour it on the floor or into a bucket of water, etc etc. I've worked in labs with it but never really felt all that tempted to stick my hand in. Sticking you hand in and pulling it out without anything happening isn't all that amazing. The only fun bit is laughing at someone else if they give themself mild frostbite (or severe frostbite if you strongly dislike them), especially if they're trying to keep a straight face and not scream. I'm usually the one taking the stupid risks and making the stupid jokes, but touching the nitrogen never seemed cool enough.


----------



## Hetty (Sep 11, 2008)

Roses work well  I tried to do the same thing with a plastic pen but it didn't work.

But yeah, I've also never felt tempted to put my hand in the stuff. Someone else's hand.. perhaps


----------



## Duke (Sep 11, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Roses work well  I tried to do the same thing with a plastic pen but it didn't work.
> 
> But yeah, I've also never felt tempted to put my hand in the stuff. Someone else's hand.. perhaps



Two years ago we tried dipping a pen into LN2. It did nothing. We asked the demonstrator for something else we could try. He got some rubber tubing...

He dipped one end in..

Something Physicsey happened...

Liquid nitrogen came shooting out the other end of the tubing!!!

Burst all over a students' chest!
Luckily we were all wearing goggles at the time.


----------



## sej66 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry slimey6 but I just cant buy this god stuff. Each to his/her own though. Should god squadders be into snakes? Starting to get a bit deep now lol


----------



## slim6y (Sep 12, 2008)

Did I suggest that there was 'god' stuff involved? I think, if I recall rightly I was the one who suggested to remove 'god' from the equation. 

So - if you can't buy this god stuff - good on you sej... But it really has nothing at all to do with me (not one little bit - in fact it has so little to do with me that even merely suggesting that I believed there was a god would in fact be wrong in itself).

So to summarise - I did not mention god....

I do not believe that this thread was remotely related to god and his entourage. 

And finally - I am sure you'll find a god thread somewhere on this site - but NOT here!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 12, 2008)

sej66 said:


> Sorry slimey6 but I just cant buy this god stuff. Each to his/her own though. Should god squadders be into snakes? Starting to get a bit deep now lol


 :shock: so your saying anyone into "GOD" shouldnt be into snakes ?............what only "SATANISTS"need to apply for a reptile permit in your eyes?:evil:..........I reckon morons are probably the worst offenders and maybe they should have their permits taken off them.............


----------



## sej66 (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry man, but didn't you say in your initial end of the world thread that the world and the universe was made in 7 days, this implies some kind of god is involved. Or was it the good old god of satire. This is a monster thread you've created. Good stuff.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 12, 2008)

Don't you think that belongs in another thread - this thread is about near absolute zero temps, the beginnings of the universe - some would say that has NOTHING to do with god... This thread is exactly that - Nothing to do with god, satan, archangel Fudumpy or any other heavenly creatures (which was the title of a great Peter Jackson movie about a girl who murders her mummy - based on truth you know).

So if you want to talk about god, satan, snakes or any thing else to do with stuff that this isn't to do with then do so in your own uninteresting thread - but right now we all want to get hadrons!


----------



## sej66 (Sep 12, 2008)

Tongue in cheek my reptilian commrade, tongue in cheek.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 12, 2008)

sej66 said:


> Sorry man, but didn't you say in your initial end of the world thread that the world and the universe was made in 7 days, this implies some kind of god is involved. Or was it the good old god of satire. This is a monster thread you've created. Good stuff.



HAHAHA!!!

It was a bit of tongue and cheek - it certainly never was intended to start a god conflict.

I was just suggesting that is one possibility that would not require a LHC to prove.

And if the universe was created in 7 days (which is still possible with the big bang - but if that was correct then the universe may not be expanding....)

You know - i'd like to know more about what the universe is expanding into rather than what started it all off!


----------



## Jackrabbit (Sep 12, 2008)

Interesting timing. I am currently reading _Angels and Demons_ by Dan Brown, where at CERN the particle collider has created anti-matter, the stuff so unstable that when it comes into contact with anything, including air, it explodes.

I for one am not conerned, it we all die at least I won't be the only one, and anyway God will just start again. Like the good scientist he is he will learn from his mistake and perhaps not put so much Uranium in the ground don't give us red meat so our brains don't develop so much and we won't be come so intelligent and create all the stuff that finally destroys us. 

We are probably his third or fourth attempt anyway which is why he isn't concerned about what happens he knows we are going to die as a failed expeirment he wants to get some mileage out of us before we do expire because of global warming in a million years.

What ever happens make it quick I don't want be pushing people into the black hole so I can spend a few extra hours with my snake collection.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 12, 2008)

How much does it explode Jack?

Like is it a little poof (no references please)

Or is it a big bang (which is what they're hoping for - as well as many of us).

Like when anit-matter is formed in a vacuum how do we capture that anti-matter to allow it to come in contact with the air?

Do we have an anti-matter bug collector jar? You know? The ones with the grid and magnifier on the top so you can really see what it is you're catching.

Of course - even if anti-matter did exist - which would be cool - could we produce enough to destroy our planet? Or is only one anti-matter bug collector enough to wipe us all out?

I mean really - they wouldn't have made an LHC rap if the LHC wasn't safe!

We clearly are going to exist until at least may next year - because there's a film adaptation for Angels and Demons being released! They wouldn't have done that if we weren't going to survive that long. 

So there's a bit of cherrie news in an otherwise dull comment....


----------



## Duke (Sep 12, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I do not believe that this thread was remotely related to god and his entourage


:lol:
I'm just imagining God rolling down Hollywood in a Cadillac with his homies calling out to nuns as the pass by.

Holla!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 12, 2008)

Duke said:


> :lol:
> I'm just imagining God rolling down Hollywood in a Cadillac with his homies calling out to nuns as the pass by.
> 
> Holla!



God keeps his hadron under control!


----------



## aliveandkicking (Sep 12, 2008)

God hey?

He/She has LOTS to answer for!!!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 12, 2008)

oh oh oh - I just thought of a tag line for my incredible tasting olive oils laced with a little bit of the finest whiskeys on earth....

Try before you Die!!!

BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Get ya orders in now before the hadron collider gets you!

$12.45 + postage per 600mL bottle!


----------



## sej66 (Sep 12, 2008)

I wish I could keep my hadron under control.


----------



## Leigh (Sep 12, 2008)

a once intelligent thread turns sour, as Slim6y shamelessly plugs his delicious, nutritious oils. 

meanwhile the nerds maintain a steady hadron, and we all continue to exist despite CERN's best efforts.


----------



## tooninoz (Sep 12, 2008)

So the whole point of this this thread was to flog some oil. Basically.


Are you George W Bush in disguise?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 12, 2008)

No the whole point of this thread was to discuss the LHC - but as some other points of interest came up then I decided to add what ever else I liked... and it's my thread I'll do what i want 

Incidentally - they're pretty damn awesome oils 

But back to the LHC....


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe Pauls oil is the actual dark matter that the scientists at CERN were after all along...


----------



## antaresia_boy (Sep 12, 2008)

> I wish I could keep my hadron under control.


 LOL @ Sej. the black-hole thing is such a load of bs lol.


----------



## Leigh (Sep 12, 2008)

i wish this threaded get interesting again. has anything happened with the hadron thing?


----------



## Duke (Sep 13, 2008)

Well you can see for yourself what goes on inside the LHC

http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html

It's pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Drazzy (Sep 13, 2008)

Duke said:


> Well you can see for yourself what goes on inside the LHC
> 
> http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html
> 
> It's pretty interesting stuff.



omg we all gunnah dieeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## slim6y (Sep 13, 2008)

EXCREMENT....

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10040525-83.html

"Hackers break into Large Hadron Collider computer"

OMG - If scientist nerds don't kill us computer geeks will.... ARRRRRRRG!

The system that was breached monitors the Compact Muon Solenoid Experiment, which will be analyzing data during subatomic particle collisions in the particle accelerator located along the French-Swiss border. Experiments, which began on Wednesday, are designed to help scientists explore particle physics theories.

During the attack on Tuesday and Wednesday, hackers left behind half a dozen files, damaged one CERN file, and displayed a Web page with the headline "GST: Greek Security Team," signing off: "We are 2600--don't mess with us," (sic) CERN scientists told the newspaper.

As a result of the attack, the Web site--cmsmon.cern.ch--was not accessible on Friday.

Fears that the experiments could prompt natural disasters or black holes that would swallow Earth have led to threatening phone calls and e-mails, CERN said. 


YAAAAARG!!! The Compact Muon Solenoid Experiment is most likely how the world ends - It has begun my friends... I love you all... Well... Party and Org.... sorry.. just a party at my place till December 21st 2012 - and I'll even throw in a bottle of oil!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 13, 2008)

SLIMEY.........Are you going for the longest thread on APS award?.....................


----------



## slim6y (Sep 13, 2008)

Nah... One of mine made over 25 pages - this one can't make it (to cull or not to cull was the biggest).

But let's face it RBB - The end of the world is an important part of our lives, should we, just because we're snake people, ignore the fact that the world is going to be sucked into a black hole? How naive do you think we should be?

No... We as reptilian lovers and herpetologist alike are very interested in the end of the world.

And so be it - if we have to broadcast it via APS then let us do that - For we are on here together and we all have our dreams and aspirations to be sucked into the giant abyss that is the black hole...

And ironically it's the computer geeks that are going to kill us!

This really is the biggest mass murder - Port Arthur moves to second spot - the only problem with this mass murder is no one is around to report on it (so we think).


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 13, 2008)

Slimey how many times do you think stories of "THE END OF THE WORLD" has been happening for ???since adam ,it just gets more scientific ,each time a bloody so called threat hits the news ......it will happen when it happens......so while waiting for that to happen, you should donate all your bottles of oil to aps members that want it as a kind gesture before you die ............. send me one of each that you have made and I will give you a great refrence to the big man himself so you dont end up head down bum up in a sand pit used for satans golf putting course :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## slim6y (Sep 13, 2008)

See - that's the spirit APS - look at the black hole in the eye.... 

Well RBB - the end of the world began as soon as the world started  (assuming it doesn't go for an infinity)... Which by the very definition means the end of the universe is also coming close - it started with a big bang - will it end with a little poof?

But then will it start again? Will it be the same? Will earth occur again? 

These questions may be answered with the LHC - but who really knows?

I think Douglas Adams hit it on the head - and that's about all we need to know...

F O U R T Y T W O


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 13, 2008)

you failed to understand .... I want your oil!..........see now I understand the Bush problem ...he was dropping hints and being ignored with side track mindless dribble ........GIMME YOUR OIL!........please pm me I would really like to get some thankyou ........


----------



## shadoe (Sep 13, 2008)

i cant believe they tried something like that without telling me i was going to die
rude...
guess i should watch more tv
kinda crap when you find out about it AFTER
didnt even get the chance to ponder my existence!
yes. i shall wait for the smashing of things together at that speed. things a bit bigger. that could be more interesting


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 13, 2008)

Here ya go, just a bit of a history lesson for you!!!!! - http://www.religioustolerance.org/end_wrl2.htm


----------



## slim6y (Sep 15, 2008)

Latest incredibly helpful and informative articles on the Large Hadron Collider:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/earth/2008/09/12/scilhc112.xml

Quote:
When you buy a Ferrari (I am told) you do not drive it out of the showroom at 150mph. Instead, you proceed with caution until you have found out how the brakes work.

Intriguing analogy really.... We're all going to die... someone is driving a Ferrari in the LHC!!!


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 15, 2008)

When you buy a Ferrari (I am told) you do not drive it out of the showroom at 150mph. Instead, you proceed with caution until you have found out how the brakes work.LMAO!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 16, 2008)

You need to be informed of the happenings....

I see a very smart and informative article on the LHC here:

http://www.louthleader.co.uk/news/UFO-sightings-connected-to-Large.4492819.jp

Yes, it says UFO sightings connected to the LHC:







We're going to get sucked into a black hole and eaten by aliens!





"I then went to get my camera but by the time I got it out the lights just vanished."

Typical - that always happens to me as well - it's gutting, and NO ONE believes you!!! It's frustrating Alan, I know!!!


----------



## shadoe (Sep 16, 2008)

wicked! always wanted to see the inside of an alien's mouth...


----------



## slim6y (Sep 16, 2008)

shadoe said:


> wicked! always wanted to see the inside of an alien's mouth...



I heard they poke your eyes out first so you can't see... but you can feel your way round - apparent;y it takes 17 years to digest you fully as well.


----------



## shadoe (Sep 16, 2008)

well that sucks doesnt it.
i might stay away, fairly dependent on my ole eyes



slim6y said:


> I heard they poke your eyes out first so you can't see... but you can feel your way round - apparent;y it takes 17 years to digest you fully as well.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 24, 2008)

*We're going to live just a little bit longer:*

http://nz.news.yahoo.com/a/-/world/5035937/big-bang-machine-action-months-scientists/


*The LHC OUT FOR THE COUNT - Just for a few months anyway! *

GENEVA (AFP) - The multi-billion machine designed to shed light on the "Big Bang" that scientists say created the universe will be out of action until the second quarter of 2009, physicists said Tuesday.

The giant experiment took nearly 20 years to complete and cost six billion Swiss francs (3.76 billion euros, 5.46 billion dollars) to build in a tunnel complex under a Swiss mountain.

Scientists said a faulty electrical connection between magnets was likely to blame for a large helium leak which caused the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) to be shut down last Thursday owing to a fault with its cooling system.

"Before a full understanding of the incident can be established, however, the sector has to be brought to room temperature and the magnets involved opened up for inspection," said a statement from the European Organisation for Nuclear Research (CERN).

"The time necessary for the investigation and repairs precludes a restart before CERN's obligatory winter maintenance period, bringing the date for restart of the accelerator complex to early spring 2009," it added.

Scientists had managed to restart the LHC again last Friday, only for it to break down later in the day.

The LHC is a 27-kilometre (16.9-mile) circular tunnel in which parallel beams of protons accelerate close to the speed of light.

It aims to resolve some of the greatest questions surrounding fundamental matter, such as how particles acquire mass and how they were forged some 13.7 billion years ago.

Counter-rotating beams, comprising strings of protons, are whizzed around the tunnel and then are smashed together in four huge laboratories.

Arrays of detectors swathing the walls of these chambers trace the sub-atomic rubble spewed out from the collision, looking for signatures of novel particles.

An inauguration ceremony scheduled for October 21, which French President Nicolas Sarkozy was set to attend, will now be delayed.

"The LHC is a very complex instrument, huge in scale and pushing technological limits in many areas," said Peter Limon, who was responsible for commissioning the world's first large-scale superconducting accelerator, the Tevatron at Fermilab in the United States.

"Events occur from time to time that temporarily stop operations, for shorter or longer periods, especially during the early phases," he added.


----------

